# Question about Cockatiel food



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

When we got Priscilla and Elvis, we were told to give them ZuPreem Natural food which has added vitamins and minerals. It's just small tan pellets and nothing else. They don't seem to eat it very much. They always end up having droppings in it and either throw or kick it out.

When I had Priscilla (my first cockatiel) and Honey (second cockatiel), we fed them Premium Cockatiel Food. It was a mixture of sunflower seeds, small seeds, and other things. They did very well with it and we fed it to them for years and I don't remember ever having problems.

Would it be a better choice to give them Premium because of the variety, or is the ZuPreem okay? Or is there another type of food that'd be better for them?


----------



## Minigrace (Sep 29, 2015)

Hi, Ashley, your tiels should thrive on a variety of foods including seeds, pellets and fresh food. Do you only feed them pellets now? If so, you could start to branch out slowly. They should be healthier mentally and physically fed this way.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, both pellets and seeds is the best diet for them, along with daily veggies and occasional fruits :thumbsup: 

You can always try giving them the ZuPreem fruit blend, it does have some food coloring in it but it won't hurt them and most birds like the taste of those if they're picky. 

You should serve pellets and seed in two dishes and regulate the amount of seed they get, so when they finish the seeds for the day they move on to pellets 

Good luck!


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

If I can then I'll try to find that. I just knew they needed more of a variety. But thanks to both of you


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I feed my two the ZuPreem Fruit Blend and they love it. It's colorful and smells delicious (even to me!  )
My vet feeds her tiels the same. Along with fruits and vegetables, it's great.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

That's good

I may try that if I can find it


----------



## Minigrace (Sep 29, 2015)

All the cockatiels I have had loved kale leaves clipped to the side of their cage. Don't give up if they will not try it the first time - just keep putting it in for a while every day. The longest i ever had to wait for any bird to try it was two weeks


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't even know what these two will eat other than the pellet food and millet.

Just gotta give them time and find out though.


----------



## frozengirl (May 21, 2012)

my budgies started eatting fruitblend zupreem in 3 days =) My cockatiel is nibbling it a little after a week, but he was never on a pellet diet before, but at least he is trying it :] I am going slow with him because he is still getting used to his new home.


----------



## SammySam (Nov 25, 2016)

I managed to get the food, and they seem to eat it.

Now I just need to get more parakeet food.


----------

